# Ms. Natt is back



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

welcome back Ms Natt

we missed you


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi Queenie


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

where did you go ?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think she jut came in for a quick close to satisfy her craving!









Isnt her vacation over yet?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I thought I noticed more little red padlocks next to posts...

Just Kidding ms natt...welcome back.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

welcome back







lol


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Welcome BACK!!!!!!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I se her post on CM.....







guess PFURY gonna see less and less of her.......

In the occasion that she does not come back I call Lounge King/Dictaor..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yep she did close a post and that is how i knew she was back









i mean Xenon told me


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

It's funny how you say she's back, but all she did was close a thread... Oh well...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> It's funny how you say she's back, but all she did was close a thread...


 Close a thread.. Yepps, Karen alright.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Yea, then I realized that just because she was the last to speak, doesn't necessarily mean that she closed the thread...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

for future referance she didn't close that thread...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but if it wasnt then it would have been :rasp:

now why did she leave again


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thePACK said:


> for future referance she didn't close that thread...:rasp:


 i closed the thread....she wanted to comment, then i closed it. :smile:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

she was gone?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

be nice


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Chelsea, I just noticed your flag, are you Italian also?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

14_blast said:


> Chelsea, I just noticed your flag, are you Italian also?


 no,. she is oregonian.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont think she is back, hopefully here vacation is over soon.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I dont think she is back, hopefully here vacation is over soon.


And over it is today.









Thanx for the welcome back guys.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think she is back, hopefully here vacation is over soon.
> ...


 DAMN!!! I was gonna start auctioning your pics to make extra $$$ on the side.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 Why you think I came back earlier?!?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Blast that is the Irish flag you are getting them mixed up. I do live in Oregon but I do have a lot of Irish in me and Kev is half Irish. For the record I am German Russian Cherokee and Irish. Welcome back Karen


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think she is back, hopefully here vacation is over soon.
> ...


 whatever made Ms Nat leave lets not make the same again. Welcome back queen!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...

















how you doin;?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what Ms Natt can you read all the stuff i wrote about you and me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> what Ms Natt can you read all the stuff i wrote about you and me


 I can read a lot of stuff, what in particular are you thinking of?!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > what Ms Natt can you read all the stuff i wrote about you and me
> ...


 nothing just wondering if you have read all the old threads or anything









welcome back


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 I can read them all just like you can :







:

Thanx for the welcome! :smile:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what is it you come on then you go away









it is confusing me :rock:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Welcome back!!!
Can you show us some pics (of you in it too)when youre up there


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> Welcome back!!!
> Can you show us some pics (of you in it too)when youre up there


 When Im up where?!?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back!!!
> ...


 If he gives a good answer will you give him a pic?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back!!!
> ...


 remember when you were at my house

it kinda looked like this :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sweet lu- Thats you and rUBY84

ABB!- 1907 baby!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sweet lu- Thats you and rUBY84
> 
> ABB!- 1907 baby!


 it can be who ever i want :bleh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sweet lu- Thats you and rUBY84
> 
> ABB!- 1907 baby!










I know you wont show that one girl


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet lu- Thats you and rUBY84
> ...


 Your right---its too old!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Old yes! But I cant complain! Im one of the privilaged few to view the elusive queen!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Old yes! But I cant complain! Im one of the privilaged few to view the elusive queen!


 From _1907_ to the _Undertaker_...talk about collecting the whole set.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

does your online/off line thing not work

i am tried of being confused


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Karen does an awesome undertaker impersonation! Ask her to show you. LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Shut up Scott!!









SweetLu- Im logged in as an anonymous user so it shows me as offline :







:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn now I have to keep my mouth shut! This sucks


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Damn now I have to keep my mouth shut! This sucks :laugh:


 i'll pm you :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Karen does an awesome undertaker impersonation! Ask her to show you. LOL


 come over to my house Karen and you can show me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Damn now I have to keep my mouth shut! This sucks :laugh:
> ...


 If its for what I think it is...good luck!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back!!!
> ...


 oh i thought somebody say you was up in oregon or its somebody else :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Hypergenix said:
> ...


 Thats Chelsea/pcrose thats from Oregon...

Im a Californian girl


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 who dosnt have piranhas :rasp: or any fish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Hypergenix said:
> ...


 Who cares, look at me.. Im RhomZilla with no Rhom. You figure..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah but atleaast you have fish on a fish site :nod:

but i am glad ms natt is back cause i think the lounge was fallin apart :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> yeah but atleaast you have fish on a fish site :nod:


 But what forum does she moderate? :bleh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but atleaast you have fish on a fish site :nod:
> ...


 good point

now wheree did she go again. she is very mysteriouse


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...










Gone in a blink of an eye.

With that this thread is now









Thanx for the welcome guys


----------

